# Sharing Tap With Washing Machine?



## iralosavic (27/3/12)

G'day,

I'm a bit pluming retarded, so just after some help with finding the right parts to split the laundry cold water tap in two. One attachment will just be on all the time (washing machine) the other will need an inline ball valve and will have hose attached to fill the kettle.


The tap is a standard threaded male tap end.


Cheers


----------



## themonkeysback (27/3/12)

iralosavic said:


> G'day,
> 
> I'm a bit pluming retarded, so just after some help with finding the right parts to split the laundry cold water tap in two. One attachment will just be on all the time (washing machine) the other will need an inline ball valve and will have hose attached to fill the kettle.
> 
> ...



I have 2 washing machines and just got a piece to do the job from bunnings. I can't find a picture at the moment but it is simply a Y shaped plastic attachment with an on/off valve on each side. I would imagine they also sell metal ones if you don't want plastic. It was either in the plumbing, or garden hose section, I don't remember which.

Adam.


----------



## themonkeysback (27/3/12)

themonkeysback said:


> I have 2 washing machines and just got a piece to do the job from bunnings. I can't find a picture at the moment but it is simply a Y shaped plastic attachment with an on/off valve on each side. I would imagine they also sell metal ones if you don't want plastic. It was either in the plumbing, or garden hose section, I don't remember which.
> 
> Adam.



Like this


----------



## Greg.L (27/3/12)

Just buy a 3/4" plastic tee, all female thread, then put a 3/4" nipple on each side, then a 3/4" valve and another nipple. Use lots of thread tape.
Anyway, thats the "bush " way of doing it.


----------



## QldKev (27/3/12)

Just plumb the water from the washing machine into your HLT B)


----------



## warra48 (27/3/12)

QldKev said:


> Just plumb the water from the washing machine into your HLT B)



Sure, that would work. Turn that PALE Ale into GREY ALE. :lol: h34r:


----------



## Goofinder (27/3/12)

New washing machines only use the cold tap. Set your hot water to your strike water temp and use the hot tap as your 'HLT'.


----------



## Deebo (27/3/12)

Was looking at all those holes in the washing machine the other day and spin drained BIAB popped into my head for some reason..


----------



## bignath (27/3/12)

Goofinder said:


> New washing machines only use the cold tap. Set your hot water to your strike water temp and use the hot tap as your 'HLT'.



that is exactly what i've done.

I do have a splitter off the cold tap too though, pretty handy for cleaning stuff near where i brew.

I run a long hose from hot water outlet in laundry, out the door, and up into my HLT. Straight away im at 68/69deg. Quick application of heat from temp controlled element while i crack my grain, and i'm good to go.


----------



## iralosavic (27/3/12)

My wife reckons the hot water is not drinking quality (something to do with long term exposure to copper), so I've always avoided using it. I've argued that copper is non-reactive at basic ph, but she insists. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## QldKev (27/3/12)

iralosavic said:


> My wife reckons the hot water is not drinking quality (something to do with long term exposure to copper), so I've always avoided using it. I've argued that copper is non-reactive at basic ph, but she insists. Anyone know for sure?




Many people use it for brewing. I tried at my last house and had a taste in the beers I didn't like, not a major taste, but it was there. When I checked the brewing records it was always in the HWS beers, but not the others. It was an older electric storage HWS system so who knows what the old sacrificial anode was doing. (I owned the house for 9 years and never touched it)

QldKev


----------



## lukec (27/3/12)

QldKev said:


> Many people use it for brewing. I tried at my last house and had a taste in the beers I didn't like, not a major taste, but it was there. When I checked the brewing records it was always in the HWS beers, but not the others. It was an older electric storage HWS system so who knows what the old sacrificial anode was doing. (I owned the house for 9 years and never touched it)
> 
> QldKev



There is no oxygen in the water from being constantly held at high temps from a hws . Im no expert but perhaps this could somehow have contributed during the mash to giving you that taste.


----------



## 1974Alby (27/3/12)

this thread has taken an interesting turn...for a while Ive been using my hot water system to fill my keggle, just requiring a quick blast on the burner to get it up to strike temp...recently someone told me something bad about it and I stopped...but what is the real answer?...I would have though one advantage would be that HWS water would have chlorine already removed from being stored at high temps for longish periods...I may have to start new thread on this subject to get the attention of the wate chemistry crowd! (and to let the OP get back on topic)


edt ...Ive now done just that!


----------



## iralosavic (27/3/12)

Hot water chemistry is very relevant as, if debunked, I won't need a splitter!


----------



## felten (27/3/12)

http://www.lead.org.au/lanv8n1/l8v1-11.html

How old are your pipes?

Just flush the taps out beforehand and you'll be right as rain!*

*This general information is not intended to diagnose any medical condition or to replace your healthcare professional


----------



## yum beer (27/3/12)

just like the bottom of the kitchen kettle, your HWS will get a build up of chemical crap and scale in it from the heating and cooling process.

Convenient yes but not really the best idea for brewing.

As a trained chef you learn to never use hot water for cooking to avoid off flavours, may be less of an issue with modern water systems, if you are having
no problems with using HWS why change, just not something I will be doing in a hurry.....most HWS fail due to 'rust', if its in the tank its in the water.


----------



## komodo (27/3/12)

most newer tanks are SS. That said I think the heat depleating the oxygen theory has merit. 
To me drinking hot water from the hot water tap has a similar taste to drinking cold water from a mug. There maybe nothing wrong with it but its just not right. 
As for brewing - ive always gone for if its good enough to drink its good enough to brew and to me water from the HWS isnt good enough to drink (except when standing in the shower - i dont know why but I just cant help but stand there with my mouth open drinking the fricken water...). YMMV


----------



## stux (28/3/12)

My solar gas boosted hot water from a stainless tank is fine. (no sacrificial anodes)

It's good using a solar powered HLT that never runs out


----------

